# Then and now....



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Then:


















Now:


















Just recently received and had built my dream machine. As some of you have known I have been anxiously awaiting, reading other reviews, and salivating at this opportunity.

My trusty Serotta has been with me since the around '90-'91 back in the day I was a mediocre Cat 3 racer with a few podiums. Fell out of the scene with life, work, and women. Picked back up in late 2008 and had the Serotta sent back to Mr Ben for refinish. I am by no means a rider of high quality, just a hack looking to improve to that of a good club rider and have fun doing it. Cycling is back in my life and a passion, so my point being I could not have imagined anything better....until now.

All I can say is anyone even remotely considering a C59, let alone any in the Colnago line....holy ****. This machine is even more gorgeous in the flesh, and the ride is sublime. I tried real hard to relate on what everyone described the ride of this machine, until yesterday when I took it out on the maiden ride. Basically a 25 mile jaunt throught rolling hills of middle TN. I now know what the hell everyone is talking about.

This machine wants to just go, and seems to know where to go too. There is no feeling of wasted power on this machine. Every pedal stroke feels directly translated to this machine, the road feels smooth underfoot, and the tracking on this bike just oozes confidence. Not that the Serotta is a slouch, but a spade is a spade.

I always rode with confidence on my Serotta...but always had to keep mind of the little things. On decents the Colnago keep a firm line and the grip on the bars was more like a golf grip, soft but firm. Whereas the Serotta I had to hold on a bit more. Colnago head tube angle is a little more relaxed than the Serotta, and although I felt pretty good on the Serotta's agressive geo after a long ride I can tell the Colnago will be much more forgiving. This can also explain some of the Serotta's slight skidishness at times. When taking the hands off the bars on the Colnago, or taking the eyes off the rode to look back...the Colnago holds a nice line with no feeling at all of the machine letting go. A very predictable feel.

What can I say...I am absolutely blown away with the ride quality of this bike. This will be my bike for a very look time. And as you can tell I keep them around for awhile.

pablo


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

welcome to the family and congratulations for your beautiful bike !

It is a bit monochrome for my taste though


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on a great bike!


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*...looking good*

Nice to read your impressions and also the story of how you arrived there. Your C59 looks real good. Hard to tell from the photo but did you put DuraAce electric on it or regular DuraAce? 

Anyway enjoy that bike and your rides down the road. That's the important part of the equation. Forza.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Good for you! Those are 2 sweet bikes, that Serotta, back in 91, that was THE bike - well, that and a Merlin. I've been riding for as long and have about the same level as you, unlike you though I'm still waiting : (


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words...

@Campag - I stayed with mechanical version of the grouppo.


----------

